# What's your 3x3 average/best time?



## Horseshowchamp (Oct 26, 2011)

My best is 00:53:62 and average of 5 is around 01:10.93. Is this good or bad? I've been cubing for about 2 months


----------



## jskyler91 (Oct 26, 2011)

Please do a site search before posting something like this. In short, your times are not anywhere near what most speedsolvers consider good; but don't be discouraged, your will improve with time and practice. Most "good" cubers have been cubing for at least 2 years or so, maybe 1 if they are really perseverant. Please utilize this site to make you faster and especially look at the wiki and how sections of the site as they have invaluable information.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 26, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> Please do a site search before posting something like this. In short, your times are not anywhere near what most speedsolvers consider good; but don't be discouraged, your will improve with time and practice. Most "good" cubers have been cubing for at least 2 years or so, maybe 1 if they are really perseverant. Please utilize this site to make you faster and especially look at the wiki and how sections of the site as they have invaluable information.



I hate people like you.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Oct 26, 2011)

Can You explain why?


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 26, 2011)

18 second single solve and 23 secinds average of 5.
I have being cubing for 5 months!


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 26, 2011)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I hate people like you.


 
same. but he's only trying to help


----------



## Dene (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree, this thread deserves a flame not an informative post.


----------



## 4. (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought he handled the matter in a very mature and direct way. Flames wouldn't have achieved anything.


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 26, 2011)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I hate people like you.


 why?
because he wants the forums have less clutter?and He is a good forum member IMO


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 26, 2011)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I hate people like you.


 
I wouldn't use the word hate, but I kinda agree.
I remember when I was new and people kept flaming me. It didn't give a nice impression of the forums from my point of view. 
But now I'm more experienced, of course as a speedcuber but also as a forum member, and while everyone may have this unconditional hate (no, I mean to ise the word dislike) for me for some reason, I still believe that there is a middle line between this kind of attitude of the so called "good forum member" (sheesh, it's a forum, chill), and "bad forum member" (deliberately causing problems).
Bleh. I'm terrible at wording but I hope my point comes across and is accepted although there is this unconditional dislike for me and I'll probably be flamed myself. 
How do you think the OP feels after being 'flamed' like this?

However having said that, jskyler91 did mean well.

On topic: I average 12 seconds and my PB is 8.76 seconds for non lucky. I never count lucky...
And as you're not... Well... Exactly super duper fast... I'd be happy to help you if you need any help. Feel free to PM me about speedcubing.

Edit:
"I average *around* 1:10.93" made me chuckle.
Anyway this progress after two months is a good start! Start exploring methods and as I said I'm happy to help.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 26, 2011)

Before this thread becomes even worse.
Read the first response as an answer.


----------

